# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Hockey season is coming

## Trainhard

No one on this board knows much about me but i am an avid trainer and i am stoked that hockey is just 3 weeks away..

I am not going to say what school i play for but i am a collegiate player.. ready to roll!

any other hockey players here if so at what level do you skate?

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

NHL season is not 3 weeks away unfrotunately. From the looks of it now, there may not be a season at least until January with the collective bargaining agreement.

----------


## brian11

> NHL season is not 3 weeks away unfrotunately. From the looks of it now, there may not be a season at least until January with the collective bargaining agreement.


I hope there is never another season for as long as I live!

----------


## symatech

check out the world cup of hockey right now. its gonna be usa vs czech republic i think. 

hockey is great, its fast, elegant, brutal, and probably the most team oriented sport I have ever seen.

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

Hockey is awesome. Too bad alot of people dont like it

----------


## symatech

> check out the world cup of hockey right now. its gonna be usa vs czech republic


note to self: no betting on my predictions  :LOL:

----------


## anaBROLIC

we should get rid of the hockey forum as the nhl is going down..lol jk

----------


## Grant

> I hope there is never another season for as long as I live!


how about you get of the hockey forum if you don't like it?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

Hockey is definately the best sport ever created. not only that, but also the roughest i believe, i mean, come on people....BOXING ON ICE!!! doesnt get any better

----------


## AustrianOAK14

chicago blackhawks

----------


## spoc

people that dont like hockey dont appreciate the sport cause they have never played it or they are really **** at it...its the hardest sport to get good at or go pro because a) you gotta be able to skate and im not talking about pleasure skating like elvis stojko,anaerobic exercise is the key b)you gotta have skills! stickhandling while flying at 30mp/h and taking the snapshot coming down on your off-wing takes some practice...c)you gotta be smart, no matter what position your at...im sorry to say but hockey is the best sport and ive played other sports as well i hate people that rip hockey...football, if your big and stupid,stand on the line Cletus and make sure the other big stupid jackass doesnt get by you...basketball,dont forget your nailpolish at home cause any physical contact results in about 1000 whistles blown during the game...baseball,who doesnt love watching grass grow?...NASCAR...if you find watching cars go in a circle for hours instead of a hockey game, may god have mercy on your soul....americans will watch ANYTHING, except hockey for some reason...if any of you are willing enough for a challenging sport, i suggest you go and pick up a hockey stick....

----------


## spoc

people that dont like hockey dont appreciate the sport cause they have never played it or they are really **** at it...its the hardest sport to get good at or go pro because a) you gotta be able to skate and im not talking about pleasure skating like elvis stojko,anaerobic exercise is the key b)you gotta have skills! stickhandling while flying at 30mp/h and taking the snapshot coming down on your off-wing takes some practice...c)you gotta be smart, no matter what position your at...im sorry to say but hockey is the best sport and ive played other sports as well i hate people that rip hockey...football, if your big and stupid,stand on the line Cletus and make sure the other big stupid jackass doesnt get by you...basketball,dont forget your nailpolish at home cause any physical contact results in about 1000 whistles blown during the game...baseball,who doesnt love watching grass grow?...NASCAR...if you find watching cars go in a circle for hours instead of a hockey game, may god have mercy on your soul....americans will watch ANYTHING, except hockey for some reason...if any of you are willing enough for a challenging sport, i suggest you go and pick up a hockey stick....

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

> people that dont like hockey dont appreciate the sport cause they have never played it or they are really **** at it...its the hardest sport to get good at or go pro because a) you gotta be able to skate and im not talking about pleasure skating like elvis stojko,anaerobic exercise is the key b)you gotta have skills! stickhandling while flying at 30mp/h and taking the snapshot coming down on your off-wing takes some practice...c)you gotta be smart, no matter what position your at...im sorry to say but hockey is the best sport and ive played other sports as well i hate people that rip hockey...football, if your big and stupid,stand on the line Cletus and make sure the other big stupid jackass doesnt get by you...basketball,dont forget your nailpolish at home cause any physical contact results in about 1000 whistles blown during the game...baseball,who doesnt love watching grass grow?...NASCAR...if you find watching cars go in a circle for hours instead of a hockey game, may god have mercy on your soul....americans will watch ANYTHING, except hockey for some reason...if any of you are willing enough for a challenging sport, i suggest you go and pick up a hockey stick....



I wouldnt say its the hardest sport to go pro. I think basketball definitely is...theres alot less players.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah basektball is a very tough one man

----------


## smokdogg14

You have to think about it. Basketball players you have to go to college and play against mainly U.S. ball players. Hockey players have to go up against the best in the world.

----------


## bermich

No hockey for you. Not this year anyway.

----------


## bermich

Due to other teams paying their players more money than what could be afforded; Other players on other teams felt they should be payed the same. Unfortunately, the bottom fell out and that pay hike could no longer be commited. 
The players think the team owners are holding out. The owners opened up their financial books to show that they are LOSING money each year and cant pay those kinds of salaries to the players.
The hockey union or whatever says differently and is not giving in. So due to this greed and established pay hike for the past 4 years, YOU WILL NOT HAVE HOCKEY FOR AWHILE.

----------


## hockeyman20

My buddy spoke to Darren Pang in July and even that early he said there would be no NHL till january, if at all. The players were making 70 cents to every dollar, owners just cant afford it. Hopefully they'll hire scabs, me and my washed up buddies might have shot! HAHA  :Devil Grin:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

> My buddy spoke to Darren Pang in July and even that early he said there would be no NHL till january, if at all. The players were making 70 cents to every dollar, owners just cant afford it. Hopefully they'll hire scabs, me and my washed up buddies might have shot! HAHA



haha keep practicing bro and who knows you might make it!

----------


## spoc

the players are being selfish here if the NHL has a salary cap similar to the NFL it would still be awesome...either way i dont give a s*hit i just wanna watch some hockey !!!!!!!!god dammit this sucks.....

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah i havent seen any hockey action on espn

----------


## ot009

yeah i played for years and do agree it is the toughest spoert. i mena come on, running on ice while wearing a leather boot with a 1/4" piece of steel at the bottom of it, chasing a 3" round piece of rubber made by czechs!! btw, that is why i hate unions....they rouin everything!

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

> You have to think about it. Basketball players you have to go to college and play against mainly U.S. ball players. Hockey players have to go up against the best in the world.


IM not saying hockey doesnt take more skill. Its just that basketball has alot less players in the NBA. I have two friends in the NHL, im not taking away from their accomplishment.

----------


## spoc

which friends??? what teams

----------


## AustrianOAK14

i loved street hockey when i was younger

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

> which friends??? what teams


mike komisarek and chris higgins. Both drafted by the canadiens. MIke was a 1st round pick in 2001 (7th overall) and chris was drafted in 2002 (14th overall). both have multimillion dollar contracts


no joke

----------


## AustrianOAK14

nothing compares to teh ice though

----------


## spoc

ya thats cool man i heard of mike komisarek hes pretty good he was up and down from the AHL during the last season tho

----------


## Grant

It has been awhile since I have been on the board, but I am glad some others spoke on hockey and hard it is that have ACTUALLY played.

----------


## Rob

I play junior A and have played in the OHL on numerous occasions. Hockey is by far the best sport ever. Only sport where the players can subsitute on the go while the play is going on. People who bash this sport have probably never tried it or simply suck at it!

----------


## bluyamr1

> I am not going to say what school i play for but i am a collegiate player.. ready to roll!
> 
> any other hockey players here if so at what level do you skate?


I thought they drug tested in, at least D1, college hockey?

I played for 10 years, and quit after high school. Junior year i played on Team Missouri and won Most Valuable Defenseman of the national Chicago Showcase Tournament. After that I was burned out on hockey and didnt want to play in college, I was recruted by a lot of D3, and a bunch of Junior A teams. I didn't want to have to take time off of school to play Junior A before hopefully getting a D1 scholarship. 
I regret my decision, now that I am sitting here nad it is finals week.

----------


## Grant

same here, played in chicago showcase and went to Rocky Mountain Select Camp, got burned out myself....half scholarships suck by the way, there needs to be more schools making hockey their priority........Bigrob, who did you play for in Junior A

----------


## BIG D14

TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS!!!!i play hockey and think its the best sport ever!!....its to bad that there is no NHL this year though....keeps me away from the t.v though!!!

----------


## BIGp4

Senators ill take it if theres ever nhl again  :LOL:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

no nhl maybe in winter 2005

----------


## heavylifter99

hockey is back for those who care.... draft lotery will be held on friday/ july 22, on espn news. Get ready nhl is BACK!!

----------


## Dave321

> Senators ill take it if theres ever nhl again


Go Leafs Go... and you my friend have had too many concussions!

----------


## heavylifter99

I'll have to say.... Lets go Rangers,... its about time again for them to win the cup

----------


## DerDon

YEA BABY. Or like JD, OH BABY! RANGERS ALL THE WAY. I doubt they going far tho anytime soon. They in rebuilding stage, need more n more younger guys. These overpriced stars arent cutting it. But im so happy the NHL is back.

----------


## DerDon

And btw i was playin with the Jr. Islanders for juniors, Applecore, B selects, then there was house league that started it all(all based in the NY area). Then came the ACL tear that ended it all.  :Frown:

----------


## 1819

> hockey is back for those who care.... draft lotery will be held on friday/ july 22, on espn news. Get ready nhl is BACK!!


with some of the proposed rule changes they might as welll stay away. changing our game to make it fan friendly. makes me sick.

----------


## Grant

What have they proposed for the new season?

----------


## 1819

> What have they proposed for the new season?


smaller goalie pads...ok. tag up offsides...ok. no redline...stupid. shootout...insane. some other minor ones. already t.v. timeouts changed the game. 3 t.v. timeouts a period means no reason to juggle lines. 4th line not even needed anymore. all your top players are rested. shootout is the worst. i remember goin into edmonton, back in the day, and breakin my balls to shut down gretzky and messier and anderson and kurri. hoping to god we got out with a close victory or a tie. now to think about spendin 60 minutes playing tight hockey to see it all thrown away in a shootout really burns my ass. takes the game from being a team sport to an individual sport in the last few minutes. fan freindly, maybe. from a players standpoint, horrible.

----------


## DerDon

I like the no 2 line pass rule. Really opens up the ice, downside is im sure there will be a hell of alot more cherry picking going on. Boys hanging out down there wanting a breakaway. I agree with you on the shootout deal 1819. I was initially thinking that it was a cool idea. Adds excitement to it. Always felt i didnt get my dineros worth when it ended in a tie, not to mention forkin out overprice ranger tickets just to cover their ridicolous salary. But like you said, it takes alot away from the team turning it into a individualized match in the end. Guess we'll see how it goes this season. 

BUT SMILE, THE NHL IS BACK!!! Woo hoo

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Hockey is awesome. Too bad alot of people dont like it


 Forget about those people. They don't count. In Canada, you dis hockey, you might get into a bit of trouble, especially if you are at a bar. 
HOCKEY RULES!!!!

----------


## juicy_brucy

> people that dont like hockey dont appreciate the sport cause they have never played it or they are really **** at it...its the hardest sport to get good at or go pro because a) you gotta be able to skate and im not talking about pleasure skating like elvis stojko,anaerobic exercise is the key b)you gotta have skills! stickhandling while flying at 30mp/h and taking the snapshot coming down on your off-wing takes some practice...c)you gotta be smart, no matter what position your at...im sorry to say but hockey is the best sport and ive played other sports as well i hate people that rip hockey...football, if your big and stupid,stand on the line Cletus and make sure the other big stupid jackass doesnt get by you...basketball,dont forget your nailpolish at home cause any physical contact results in about 1000 whistles blown during the game...baseball,who doesnt love watching grass grow?...NASCAR...if you find watching cars go in a circle for hours instead of a hockey game, may god have mercy on your soul....americans will watch ANYTHING, except hockey for some reason...if any of you are willing enough for a challenging sport, i suggest you go and pick up a hockey stick....


 Dude, you gotta be a Canadian...
Hockey is the greatest sport ever. I totally agree.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> smaller goalie pads...ok. tag up offsides...ok. no redline...stupid. shootout...insane. some other minor ones. already t.v. timeouts changed the game. 3 t.v. timeouts a period means no reason to juggle lines. 4th line not even needed anymore. all your top players are rested. shootout is the worst. i remember goin into edmonton, back in the day, and breakin my balls to shut down gretzky and messier and anderson and kurri. hoping to god we got out with a close victory or a tie. now to think about spendin 60 minutes playing tight hockey to see it all thrown away in a shootout really burns my ass. takes the game from being a team sport to an individual sport in the last few minutes. fan freindly, maybe. from a players standpoint, horrible.


 I agree with you too. If you Put in the shoot out, you'll be removing the team effort. 
Nuff said.

----------


## juicy_brucy

And, oh yeah. 
Calgary Flames.

----------

